# Mill Gap For Biab?



## colonel (27/12/11)

Yeah, I know it's been posted many times, but my memory's shot.
So, instead of me searching, maybe some people who can be bothered, can tell me their opinion on the best gap setting for BIAB on a MM2?
Cheers.

P.S. for those compulsive repliers who are thinking of saying " it's been posted plenty of times, do a search", you could have told me my answer in less keystrokes.


----------



## ekul (27/12/11)

I use the width of a credit card. I read on here that someone else was doing that so i started. Seems to work for me


----------



## beerbog (27/12/11)

0.020". Gives me 75 - 76% efficiency for my setup. :beerbang:


----------



## mr_tyreman (27/12/11)

In regaurds to previous post...My credit card is 0.9mm, bank card and driver license are both 0.8mm


I'm bored


----------



## Thirsty Boy (27/12/11)

hmm, i know its far more typing than answering your question would be, but

You know that this information has been posted plenty of times
You know you could find it by searching
you know you should probably do the search instead of asking
But instead of searching you thought you'd let other people trouble themselves to do for you what you are to lazy to do for yourself AND you have the the hide to pre-chastise anyone who might be thinking about telling you to not be so self indulgent and find the information for yourself??

Thats pretty much it isn't it?

Its a pity anyone actually bothered to answer your question for you, you dont deserve their help because you are a douch who deserves to flounder and drown in a sea of your own lazy, self centered ignorance.

screw you


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (27/12/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> hmm, i know its far more typing than answering your question would be, but
> 
> You know that this information has been posted plenty of times
> You know you could find it by searching
> ...



And merry xmas <_<


----------



## hoppy2B (28/12/11)

+1

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year.


----------



## troopa (28/12/11)

lufkin stainless rulers are about 1mm cheaper chinese rulers are about 0.9 most combonation square rulers are about 1.2mm... i have a lot of rulers and rather not damage my credit card LOL

BTW .... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=+site%3Aaussiehomebre...m+biab+mill+gap

Im also a big believer in more of the same questions answered retrieves better quality hits on google when when searching


----------



## colonel (28/12/11)

Thirsty Boy said:


> hmm, i know its far more typing than answering your question would be, but
> 
> You know that this information has been posted plenty of times
> You know you could find it by searching
> ...



Wah Wah Wah Wah Wah!

At least I managed to waste some of your lonely time.

Thanks to everyone else for replying, you are what makes this forum a good resource.


----------



## WarmBeer (28/12/11)

colonel said:


> Yeah, I know it's been posted many times, but my memory's shot.
> So, instead of me searching, maybe some people who can be bothered, can tell me their opinion on the best gap setting for BIAB on a MM2?
> Cheers.
> 
> P.S. for those compulsive repliers who are thinking of saying " it's been posted plenty of times, do a search", you could have told me my answer in less keystrokes.


2.75 mm

Those who do not learn from history are destined to repeat it.


----------



## stux (28/12/11)

I've been trying 0.5mm with my MM2 and BIAB

Gets 99%+ conversion efficiency, but I end up with a lot of very fine trub at the end and the bag doesn't drain so good. 

0.6mm works nearly as good and doesnt have the trub and bag blocking problems. Will probably readjust the mill gap one day


----------



## wombil (28/12/11)

Answers range from 2.75 mm,[watermelon size],to 0.020 mm,[cigarette paper], so take a punt.


----------



## warra48 (28/12/11)

wombil said:


> Answers range from 2.75 mm,[watermelon size],to 0.020 mm,[cigarette paper], so take a punt.



No need to take a punt, all the answers are correct.

The proper procedure is:

1. Adjust the left side to the 2.75 mm gap
2. Adjust the right side to the .020 mm gap. In this fashion you will, on average, have the correct gap. 
3. Ensure your rollers are aligned in a strict magnetic north/south orientation when milling. Failure to do this will lead to a very slow or stuck drain, as the enzymes only activate themselves when aligned to the earth's magnetic field. Lack of knowledge on this issue is responsible for some of the woeful efficiencies complained of on this forum. 
4. Mill only during the week either side of a full moon. Failure to do this will result inevitably in excess tannin leaching into your wort
5. Before milling, do 3 pirouettes in a clockwise direction while praying to Bacchus for a succesful brew.
6. After milling, do 3 pirouettes in an anti-clockwise direction, giving thanks for a succesful milling exercise.

Good luck with your brewing.


----------



## argon (28/12/11)

colonel said:


> Yeah, I know it's been posted many times, but my memory's shot.
> So, instead of me searching, maybe some people who can be bothered, can tell me their opinion on the best gap setting for BIAB on a MM2?
> Cheers.
> 
> P.S. for those compulsive repliers who are thinking of saying " it's been posted plenty of times, do a search", you could have told me my answer in less keystrokes.


Yeah regardless of the mill gap setting for (I don't biab) you want to be milling it as fast as possible so you shred as much as possible.

As for the gap, take the advice of the guys with the most posts.... Anywhere from 1.75-2.75 sounds about right.


----------



## jyo (28/12/11)

I did a search (because I'm not a lazy freeloader  ) for all of these techniques, though found nothing. Thanks for this, Warra 




warra48 said:


> No need to take a punt, all the answers are correct.
> 
> The proper procedure is:
> 
> ...


----------



## MHB (28/12/11)

argon said:


> Yeah regardless of the mill gap setting for (I don't biab) you want to be milling it as fast as possible so you shred as much as possible.
> 
> As for the gap, take the advice of the guys with the most posts.... Anywhere from 1.75-2.75 sounds about right.



So that would be TB advice then - good call
M


----------



## QldKev (28/12/11)

I find the best crush is by using a hammer

1. Put 1 grain on chopping board
2. hit with hammer
3. Check for desired crush, adjusting how hard you hit it next time
4. repeat from Step 1

This also saves having to buy a mill


----------



## colonel (28/12/11)

warra48 said:


> No need to take a punt, all the answers are correct.
> 
> The proper procedure is:
> 
> ...



Love your work, Warra48!


----------



## colonel (28/12/11)

QldKev said:


> I find the best crush is by using a hammer
> 
> 1. Put 1 grain on chopping board
> 2. hit with hammer
> ...



Thanks for that.
I have tried your method, but I found the results a bit inconsistent.
possibly due to having to change hands every 2hrs or so.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/12/11)

QldKev said:


> I find the best crush is by using a hammer
> 
> 1. Put 1 grain on chopping board
> 2. hit with hammer
> ...




This method is very effective..

I actually have a range of different hammers for different grains. This is very important.

After much practice, you can actually crack 5-6 grains in a single hit.

Another critical factor is not to use cheap hammers from major retailers..as the quality is never the same

You can actually buy specialised hammers, and if you search the net, you can even find a hammer to produce rice gulls


----------

